# Hey guys



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Just figured I’d start another thread. Chickens are still growing up, but mostly I’m just updating. 

I had the scope done yesterday, they took biopsies and tell me the lining is inflamed. Well- but WHY? Right?? So another flare up the past couple days too, that’s been fun but at least the timing was right too. Sorry, I don’t have much to say when I’m feeling rotten like that. 

Today it has eased back off a bit, and so I’m just hanging out waiting on the rain from Ida to hit. 

First- chickens all over me 
Second- the broody dinosaur (this is her third attempt- she’s a regular) 
Third- just some lazy potatoes


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have they made any suggestions at all for trying to tame things down while they figure what is going on. 

It's always nice to have the critters hanging out when we don't feel well. 

OK, third time? Does she not have any eggs? You're really sticking to your guns this time?

Third makes me think of a tom turkey. No idea why.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Her sister look alike is brooding eggs too. According to the calendar more serama chicks should be hatching-but where? I wrote down the when, but not the who. Doesn't matter, there's only two choices that it could be.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Lol- they’ll hatch soon or not, I suppose! 
I am being decisive. No more babies til these get rehomed. Now, my BFF has health probs too, and her doc told her to cut back. So I told her we would rehome these ones with these roosters and make my life easier too. So yay now I have pairs to Rehome.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I call this one Chippy 2.0. He’s crazy and gamey looking, and he crows a lot. 

And he’s scared to death of ME.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you sure he hatched from your eggs? He really does look like a gamebird. And his behavior is that of a gamebird.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, all so pretty! Looks like gamebird if your trying to figure out his breed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

OM-Chippy 2 looks like a young phoenix cockerel. Is he from your cross phoenix and your OEGB?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

This guy is the product of D’Uccle mom and OEGB dad. Lord knows what else he could have in his genetic past- he did come from TSC!  
He’s pretty but he’s incredibly flighty and crazy. I’m glad I can pair him with someone now cause otherwise I’d be stuck w him!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Odd, as I'd have thought the feathered feet would have passed on better. Definitely takes after dad's side more.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Are japenese bantams on the more rare side?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Are japenese bantams on the more rare side?


No, they are considered common, but they are nice birds, quite like serama. Actually, it is believed that Japanese bantams were used in the creation of serama. I had the black tails and they were really nice to have; quite friendly.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> No, they are considered common, but they are nice birds, quite like serama. Actually, it is believed that Japanese bantams were used in the creation of serama. I had the black tails and they were really nice to have; quite friendly.


Yep, that's why I was wondering I used to own one, and sadly it's head was taken by a hawk.. I didn't know if they were more on the rare side since I got one from a feed store which kind of shocked me.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dan- they all got those half feathered feet! Every single one.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Dan- they all got those half feathered feet! Every single one.


It didn't show in the pictures.-------I just looked at the pictures again and what I took for shadow is feathers. OK, I need better glasses!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Lol- yeah, they’re all very lightly feathered, mostly just the legs and not much on feet. And my two porcelain have ridiculous feathered feet. Maybe too much even. Idk.


----------

